# April 2018 Theme Voting



## bdcharles (Apr 1, 2018)

You know the drill. Vote on your preferred writing prompt. Closes 7th April (I promise to start it sooner next time :O )

*EDIT*: I will run this poll until tomorrow *5th April*, sometime in the morning, and then open the comp, just to get things going sooner.


----------



## MacDub (Apr 4, 2018)

I like having "The results are hidden".


----------



## ppsage (Apr 4, 2018)

MacDub said:


> I like having "The results are hidden".


Second.


----------



## bdcharles (Apr 4, 2018)

MacDub said:


> I like having "The results are hidden".





ppsage said:


> Second.



Cool. I'll add it to the next round of voting


----------

